# Is this plant from the Aponogenton family



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

What type of Aponogenton is this?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That plant looks like Aponogeton vanbruggenii, an Australian species. 
Check out this link on Richard Sexton's site:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Aponogeton/vanbruggenii/


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Thankyou Hey pk


----------

